
Australian Defence conducts OpenOffice.org trial | Delimiter - darkduck
http://delimiter.com.au/2011/08/29/defence-conducts-openoffice-org-trial/
======
speedracr
As the article states, "However, realistically, it is unlikely Defence’s
OpenOffice.org trial will really get anywhere in the long term."

Why do I agree? Let's not even get into the whole OpenOffice/ LibreOffice/
Sun-Oracle thing (- which should have led to them evaluating LibreOffice). I
personally tried working with OpenOffice, but the MS Office 2000-inspired UI/
UX just made working with it as unpleasurable as the "original" MS Office.
(Only that MS recognized this and introduced the Ribbon UI, which I really
like in its 2010 incarnation.) I never got why OpenOffice didn't at least make
the (admittedly intricate) switch to a web-integrated product, which would
have provided a solid reason for SMEs to choose it over an expensive and
cumbersome MS Office+Sharepoint solution. The way it stands now, I wouldn't be
surprised if Google seized the opportunity to move in pitching Google Apps to
the Aussies.

~~~
darkduck
I am not sure about particular situation about OOo/Libre Office in Australia,
but I have gut feeling that Defence and Cloud are not much compatible. Unless
Australian Defence wants to create their own Cloud infrastructure.

